# Looking for a specific furry game



## Redsnake97 (Feb 13, 2021)

I do not remember the game's name but I know it's NSFW, one of the game's main features were it's curses and what effect it had on the player character, I remember one of the curses involved stolen gold, the person affected by said cursed could no longer hold onto gold or treasure otherwise they would absorb it, and I think the way to break the curse was to return the same amount of gold to the person or object that cursed you. I hope someone has a vague idea of what I am talking about and can point me the right way.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 13, 2021)

Was this on Steam, or elsewhere?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 13, 2021)

I doubt you'll make it if it's a Flash game. You'll have to tweak around with the html stuff... I don't know how to either in that case. UnU

Otherwise, if it's from steam and/or is a client-based game, the only thing left is to find it. But uh... There are too many NSFW themed furry games around, and I mean *too many*! >p<


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 23, 2021)

Sounds interesting.Good luck.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 23, 2021)

Was it graphical or text based?


----------

